# Eating late can fuel heart attacks, high b/p and type 2 diabetes



## Amigo (Sep 1, 2016)

Interesting study suggesting above;

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/eating-your-dinner-after-time-8742773

I must admit I prefer to have my main meal before 7pm


----------



## Robin (Sep 1, 2016)

Looking at the first picture, of someone tucking in to a plate piled as high as it is wide, I'd have a heart attack if I ate that at any time of day!


----------



## Amigo (Sep 1, 2016)

Robin said:


> Looking at the first picture, of someone tucking in to a plate piled as high as it is wide, I'd have a heart attack if I ate that at any time of day!



Lol! That occurred to me Robin. Looks like a rice and mash mountain. My meter would run out of numbers with that heap!


----------



## Robin (Sep 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Lol! That occurred to me Robin. Looks like a rice and mash mountain. My meter would run out of numbers with that heap!


I'm sure the deep fried Matterhorn at the back would slow all the carbs down nicely....


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 1, 2016)

We always eat around 8 or 8.30, but then (a) I don't go to bed before 12 or 1 o'clock and (b) I don't eat a bucketful of food (c) I already have diabetes and alleged high BP, so I couldn't care less about this report. I've got enough to worry about without worrying about dying.


----------



## Amigo (Sep 1, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We always eat around 8 or 8.30, but then (a) I don't go to bed before 12 or 1 o'clock and (b) I don't eat a bucketful of food (c) I already have diabetes and alleged high BP, so I couldn't care less about this report. I've got enough to worry about without worrying about dying.



I agree Mikey. I have it on very good authority that none of us get out alive anyway!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 1, 2016)

If we took notice at every health warning no one would every eat or do anything!


----------



## Radders (Sep 1, 2016)

Not eating after 7 pm means a nearly 12 hour daily fast for many of us, or even more. I am sure I could find a study which says that's bad for us!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> I agree Mikey. I have it on very good authority that none of us get out alive anyway!





Will the real Jim Morrison fan please stand up


----------



## Amigo (Sep 1, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Will the real Jim Morrison fan please stand up



Sadly, in his case he was so right DL and it didn't take a late night donner kebab to finish him off. Though as it was listed as heart failure...who knows?


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Sadly, in his case he was so right DL and it didn't take a late night donner kebab to finish him off. Though as it was listed as heart failure...who knows?
> 
> 
> It seems fairly commonly accepted that it was a heroin overdose. As unpredictable as diabetes drugs can sometimes prove to be I think Jim's drugs were a little bit more left field than the vertical meat rotisserie. I think it really goes to prove that if sex and drugs and rock n roll are getting too much you better give up singing (as much as I love that as a one liner I can not claim any credit for it. The said line was delivered by Freakpower lead singer Ashley Slater in a song)


----------



## Amigo (Sep 1, 2016)

Quite right DL. Come to think of it, there's something positively 'obscene' about eating a donner kebab before 11pm and certainly not sober!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 1, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Quite right DL. Come to think of it, there's something positively 'obscene' about eating a donner kebab before 11pm and certainly not sober!




Until I bought this damned mind numbing piano with which I torture myself on an almost hourly basis I never used to make it past the end of Channel 4 News before I was snoring my proverbials off.  Now I get about 2 hours sleep per night and my hands hurt from mindlessly drilling routines. I never realised that's what all the hype was regarding a rock star lifestyle. Chopsticks is such a cruel mistress


----------



## Abi (Sep 1, 2016)

In mediterranean countries I thought people tend to eat later and are healthier with less heart disease
I wonder if this is purely as a result of going to bed later or to do with type of food or other factors


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 1, 2016)

Hmmmm Chopsticks....... Suddenly get a hankerin' for Chinese (oh the carbs ), fortunately it's just after lunch for me so I'm unlikely to croak today....


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 1, 2016)

Abi said:


> In mediterranean countries I thought people tend to eat later and are healthier with less heart disease


I think that it's very much related to their diet, while I was in Crete (last year) they said that incidence of heart disease & diabetes was increasing as the upcoming generations were adopting a "western" way of eating & living.

If you take a look at the Mediterranean diet it consists of a lot of vegetables, olive oil, fiber, fish poultry & dairy with less of an emphasis on red meat & processed foods.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 1, 2016)

A fine lady that I was once acquainted with was a bit of a sucker for the fad diet craze. When last I spoke to her she had adopted a diet of spring water and lettuce leaves. She ate quite literally pounds and pounds of lettuce leaves and drank gallons of spring water every day. As you might expect with such unusual culinary habits she very quickly began to feel quite ill. She went to see her doctor one day who upon close inspection of her rear end found the very tip of a lettuce leaf protruding from between cheek 'A' and cheek 'B'. She was duly very alarmed and asked her doctor if he felt that her condition might be serious. Her doctor replied that he was very worried that this might be just the tip of the iceberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 1, 2016)

Groan!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2016)

Radders said:


> Not eating after 7 pm means a nearly 12 hour daily fast for many of us, or even more. I am sure I could find a study which says that's bad for us!


There's a bit in 'Gut' where she mentions that a 12 hour fast is the opportunity for our gut to do a 'spring clean' and is healthy! She suggests that this is one of the reasons why snacking is not good for us, as the gut doesn't get this 12 hour opportunity very often (if at all)


----------



## Robin (Sep 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> There's a bit in 'Gut' where she mentions that a 12 hour fast is the opportunity for our gut to do a 'spring clean' and is healthy! She suggests that this is one of the reasons why snacking is not good for us, as the gut doesn't get this 12 hour opportunity very often (if at all)


I think the twelve hour fast was the norm in a lot of places, until people got into the habit of snacking. Coming from a Northern family, we had our tea at 6 o'clock, and it would never have occurred to anyone to eat again til breakfast the next morning. Even now, it feels slightly strange to eat a snack at bedtime if I need it for my blood sugars, and I can never think what to have.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2016)

Robin said:


> I think the twelve hour fast was the norm in a lot of places, until people got into the habit of snacking. Coming from a Northern family, we had our tea at 6 o'clock, and it would never have occurred to anyone to eat again til breakfast the next morning. Even now, it feels slightly strange to eat a snack at bedtime if I need it for my blood sugars, and I can never think what to have.


Growing up, we would just be finishing our tea whilst 'Crossroads' was starting on the telly in the background, so early evening  I currently eat my evening meal around 5pm, having breakfast at around 5:30 am - although that is just a slice of toast, so I don't really eat anything much until lunch at around midday


----------



## Robin (Sep 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Growing up, we would just be finishing our tea whilst 'Crossroads' was starting on the telly in the background, so early evening  I currently eat my evening meal around 5pm, having breakfast at around 5:30 am - although that is just a slice of toast, so I don't really eat anything much until lunch at around midday


Lucky you! We weren't allowed the telly on til Coronation Street! We had the 6 o clock news on the radio, which is how I can remember what time we ate. I was living in the poncy South by this time though (Worthing) and a lot of my school friends' fathers commuted to London so weren't back til about 8, therefore the kids had tea early, and their parents didn't eat til around 8pm.


----------



## Radders (Sep 2, 2016)

When I was small we had our tea early but we also had supper before bed. Normally a hot milky drink, but with the occasional biscuit.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2016)

I cant even be bothered to read article but it does not take a scientist to work that one out does it ?


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh...you had it easy.  My brothers and I used to _dream _of watching Crossroads and Coronation Street, but my parents didn't consider ITV sufficiently 'highbrow'.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2016)

We ate our teas early so my two brothers and I used to sneak next door to gran's so we could watch Corrie. Mind you, that was in the sixties when it was worth watching.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> We ate our teas early so my two brothers and I used to sneak next door to gran's so we could watch Corrie. Mind you, that was in the sixties when it was worth watching.


I stopped watching Corrie when they started doing more than two episodes a week - far too much effort to keep up with the story lines and characters. Now they even have it on twice a night!  Same with Emmerdale - never been the same since they took the focus off the 'Farm' and I've never got over Archie's death   I hardly ever watch ITV and haven't for years - not snobbery, it just seemed to become a soap and football channel.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

The best soap at the moment is The Archers on Radio 4.  The week of the trial has arrived and it's all high drama over in Ambridge.  I was almost moved to tears by Helen's evidence.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

I just call corrie "Argument St". it used to be quite funny at times with Jack & the bin man (cant remember his name)


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 8, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> the bin man


Wasn't that Bennie?


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes it was Martin !  You get a gold star .  Those were the best times


----------



## Bloden (Sep 9, 2016)

Abi said:


> In mediterranean countries I thought people tend to eat later and are healthier with less heart disease
> I wonder if this is purely as a result of going to bed later or to do with type of food or other factors


Just what I was thinking - my neighbours should all be keeling over, if this is the case. They eat about 10pm - by then I'm already tucked up in bed with a book!


----------



## Robin (Sep 9, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Just what I was thinking - my neighbours should all be keeling over, if this is the case. They eat about 10pm - by then I'm already tucked up in bed with a book!


When we were in Seville earlier this year, in 40 degree heat, our local guide told us people tend to eat their heaviest meal at midday, then have a siesta, then when they eat late at night, they have a lighter meal. Perhaps that's what makes a difference.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's a different theory. You have to live in a 'basket case economy' to live longer. Or, to put it another way, if you live in accordance with the helter skelter world of neoliberal capitalism, you don't live as long. That's what the statistics show, there's no need get bogged down in the detail.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Yes it was Martin !  You get a gold star .  Those were the best times


I thought the bin man was Eddie Yates.  Bennie was in Crossroads.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2016)

When I was a kid we always had our main meal at lunch time.  I came home from school & even Dad came home from work.  Mum was a lollipop lady, so was at home at lunch times.


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I thought the bin man was Eddie Yates. Bennie was in Crossroads.


I think you are right, my memory is not what it was (or perhaps that I haven't watched either program in many, many, many years.... In fact too many to remember)


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 9, 2016)

Ooups your right !  Same type of chaps .  Don't really watch either.


----------

